# plans for a butter churn



## plumber (Nov 16, 2012)

does anyone have any plans for making a wooden butter churn? My wife would like to try making homemade butter and I would like to try making the churn.
Thanks


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Google it, you'll find dozens of different plans.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Is she Amish? Lol
I see them at barn sales a lot.


----------



## jfriesen (Nov 23, 2011)

You don't need a churn to try making butter. My girlfriend puts half & half in a jar with a teaspoon of salt and shakes the Hell out of it for about ten minutes and poof, you got fresh butter. Careful though, it will spoil at the same rate of the half and half.


----------

